# Pet Sitting Questions



## rev1richie (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi, I know this applies to ALL pets, it is mainly applicable to dogs, So. i have been trying to obtain some answers and seem to be getting nowhere, Basically i want to know if, as a pet sitter, i need to be registered, not insured(i know about that) but registered, and if so, with who. Next, some people have told me i will not be allowed to take entires, or alsations, & staffordshires as they are dangerous dogs ...

Some advice would be nice ...please..

Rich


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

You need to be registered as self-employed with HMRC as soon as you start charging money. This is the law. There is no law that says you need to be insured, although its a no brainer.

The pet sitting industry is not regulated so there is no one body you have to register with, although many do choose a pet sitting organisation to register with.

As long as you don't take a dog the law in your country says is illegal, you can take what dogs you like within your own comfort zone - so I know people who won't take entire dogs, or staffies, some don't like small dogs, some only small dogs.

I've had all sorts of breeds here, although unless they are my regular dog walking clients I don't board anything bigger than a Beagle now.


----------



## rev1richie (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for that, i thought that was the case..just needed some hand holding so to speak...

Rich


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

BoredomBusters said:


> You need to be registered as self-employed with HMRC as soon as you start charging money.


I'm repeating myself again. 

Register as soon as you start advertise your business.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Andromeda said:


> I'm repeating myself again.
> 
> Register as soon as you start advertise your business.


Where does it say that? It says 'as soon as possible'. It doesn't have to be when you start advertising at all.


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

On Revenue course.
I was attending on Revenue course for self-employed and they said that few times, because before you had 3 months before you had to register yourself as a self-employed, and many of people didn't know about it.

That why is worth to register yourself for a revenue course. 
Here you can find many useful information, tools and courses.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I've done the courses (some time ago now) but on the website it states 'as soon as possible'.

They're trying to get everyone to use the site not the helpline, so it's accurate. Whether they want people to do it earlier and are telling people that, I've no idea. I didn't see your message as being particularly polite towards me but I've no idea why you'd want to be so rude to a stranger so am assuming I've misread it!


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm sorry I didn't mean too be rude. I'm just tired...

Because lady repeated it many times -that was a year ago - I remember this really well. I think that Revenue is looking for a money and that why they changed rules.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

In future I'll quote 'as soon as possible' and recommend the courses thank you for the link.


----------

